# Need Help. Printer WILL NOT Print a PDF???



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

My Brother Printer is on my wireless network. I can print excel, Word, etc but when I go and try to print a PDF, the progress screen on my PC starts at 0% and stays ther for about 5 sec, them immediately hops to 100% and disappears. The Printer lights up as if it is going to print, then the Printer goes back to ready and nothing prints. Any ideas?


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

??????


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Clear the print Queue and try again.


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

Did that, Only issues is with PDF documents.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What application are you using?
Try Foxit:
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/
Try saving to disk before printing.


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

What do you mean by "Application"? I have a PDF Document open and click on Print. The Printer lights up for a second like it is going to print, then goes back to ready. Only with PDF Documents.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Can you print web based PDF documents? Can you print a PDF document that is on your desktop? 

What Adobe Reader version are you using? 
What model Brother printer is it? 

Have you changed/updated the printer drivers or the Adobe Reader version recently?


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cannot print any PDF Docs. Whether saved or on Web. Running Adobe Reader * and Brother MFC 640CW. Update Both recently.
Can not figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Try something: Control Panel > Printers > Properties > Advanced Tab > Change to: "Print directly to printer" 

See if you can print PDF docs after the change.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

rgnbull1227 said:


> What do you mean by "Application"? I have a PDF Document open and click on Print. The Printer lights up for a second like it is going to print, then goes back to ready. Only with PDF Documents.


I mean, what application are you using to open the PDF?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

It sounds like you have updated your printer driver and also upgraded your Adobe Reader at about the same time. I doubt your printer/print driver is the problem. I suspect you may have a conflict with the new Adobe Reader conflicting with a previous Adobe Reader version.

I would first try doing this from Adobe: http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/

If the above doesn't work I would remove the latest version of Adobe Reader from your system (using Add/Remove). Oftentimes an older Adobe Reader version is still in your system, which was last used before the upgrade...and still may work allowing you to print PDF docs. If an older version is not in your system I would download Adobe Reader as a fresh install without an older version to cause a conflict in your system. If that doesn't work - remove all Adobe Reader versions and download an older version of Adobe Reader...


----------



## rgnbull1227 (Sep 18, 2007)

It worked!. When I selected "Print Directly to Printer" the document printed. What was the issue? Why did this change or what is causing the file not to print when this is not selected?


----------

